# Need Help. Not Gaining Weight or Muscle



## skitband (Nov 22, 2017)

Need Help. Any suggestions or tips. I've been in the gym for 4 months already and I dont see any gains in my body. I believe I'm doing the right exercises. I'm performing different workout plans from day to day. My usual workout plan is Mon&Tue, Wed is rest, Thu and then Friday is basketball day. Sat is abdominal day. I also taking much supplements. Like whey protein,amino and creatine. But one thing I think is my meal plan. Does meal plan contribute a lot of impact on gaining? But I eat a lot of protein, boiled eggs, tuna, chicken breast,fruits and veg plus walnuts and sometimes wheat bread. Help please possible reasons why I'm not gaining weight and muscles? Thank you guys


Weight : 63 Kg


Height : 5'6"


Body Type : Slim


Objective : Weight Gaining & Lean Muscle


GYM-Start : Mid September 2017


Any help and suggestions is very much appreciated. Thank you guys


----------



## Jin (Nov 22, 2017)

Diet is THE most important factor in gaining weight. 

Find out your TDEE (Google), eat 500 calories above that and use MyFitnessPal (free app) to track your calories. Bottom line is you aren't eating enough. 

Welcome.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 22, 2017)

I know it sounds silly, but it's literally just that simple.


----------



## Oblivious (Nov 22, 2017)

you are either not eating enough or doing too much cardio, being slim means your metabolism is already skyhigh, cut back on cardio and try to eat more carbs as they are easier to digest than portien (you could more of them) but still get in around 160-185 grams of protein. they goal is too feed your body and still have left over to build muscles.  
Also if its an option I would take a couple protein shakes a day with whole milk. 
Ill pm you a workout split that worked for me and should work for most (changing a couple things here and there)
Rest is also important, atleast 6-9 hours of sleep are necessary(depending on age)
just pm me any questions!


----------



## Jin (Nov 22, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> you are either not eating enough or doing too much cardio, being slim means your metabolism is already skyhigh, cut back on cardio and try to eat more carbs as they are easier to digest than portien (you could more of them) but still get in around 160-185 grams of protein. they goal is too feed your body and still have left over to build muscles.
> Also if its an option I would take a couple protein shakes a day with whole milk.
> Ill pm you a workout split that worked for me and should work for most (changing a couple things here and there)
> Rest is also important, atleast 6-9 hours of sleep are necessary(depending on age)
> just pm me any questions!



An hour of cardio burns off a slice of large xtra topping pizza. He's not eating enough. 

You shouldn't be offering private advice at your level of understanding and experience.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 22, 2017)

Have you tried any of the weight gainer powders 

Used to wash down all my meals with the heavy weight gainer 900 

back in my younger days to help boost calories burned off in the gym


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 22, 2017)

Oblivious said:


> you are either not eating enough or doing too much cardio, being slim means your metabolism is already skyhigh, cut back on cardio and try to eat more carbs as they are easier to digest than portien (you could more of them) but still get in around 160-185 grams of protein. they goal is too feed your body and still have left over to build muscles.
> Also if its an option I would take a couple protein shakes a day with whole milk.
> Ill pm you a workout split that worked for me and should work for most (changing a couple things here and there)
> Rest is also important, atleast 6-9 hours of sleep are necessary(depending on age)
> just pm me any questions!


you're the biggest moron here .. why would anyone pm u anything


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 22, 2017)

skitband said:


> Need Help. Any suggestions or tips. I've been in the gym for 4 months already and I dont see any gains in my body. I believe I'm doing the right exercises. I'm performing different workout plans from day to day. My usual workout plan is Mon&Tue, Wed is rest, Thu and then Friday is basketball day. Sat is abdominal day. I also taking much supplements. Like whey protein,amino and creatine. But one thing I think is my meal plan. Does meal plan contribute a lot of impact on gaining? But I eat a lot of protein, boiled eggs, tuna, chicken breast,fruits and veg plus walnuts and sometimes wheat bread. Help please possible reasons why I'm not gaining weight and muscles? Thank you guys
> 
> 
> Weight : 63 Kg
> ...



Let's make this a process you can follow...

First go Google tdee calculator and figure out what your TDEE is. Tell us that number and we will do step 2.

Also while there read a bit about what BMR is and what TDEE is.


----------



## bugman (Nov 22, 2017)

Yep..   what they said.   EAT


----------



## DF (Nov 22, 2017)

Seems like you are guessing to me.  Take the guess work out of it!  Track you cals!  Take measurements!! Weigh your self 1x week first thing am.  None of this I'm eating enough ..... obviously you are not.


----------



## Chillinlow (Nov 22, 2017)

How old are you?


----------



## motown1002 (Nov 22, 2017)

Age - Young.  At this point, its plain and simple, eat more.  140 lbs.  Gotta eat and eat some more dude.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Nov 22, 2017)

Lift and eat but also make sure that you're adding weight to your lifts as often as you can


----------



## snake (Nov 22, 2017)

Did anyone consider only being 4 months in the gym is a factor?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 22, 2017)

snake said:


> Did anyone consider only being 4 months in the gym is a factor?



No no no that can't be it


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 23, 2017)

snake said:


> Did anyone consider only being 4 months in the gym is a factor?


Shit, I can gain weight in four months without going to the gym lol. This dude needs to eat more.

You are right though. As far as building muscle, 4 months is not very much time. Some of us have been in the gym for 20+ years to get where we are.


----------

